# Silver bullet royal



## Pinwallace (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, I got a bit stuck doing a punnett square for the silver bullet royal python. ( super pastel jungle X super cinnamon ) I am miles away from ever producing one off these but I find genetics quite interesting. Anyway my question is this : Am I right in saying that there is a 1 in 9 chance of producing a silver bullet from super pastel jungle X super cinnamon breeding ? I have never come across a 1 in 9 possibility before so I'm not sure its correct. :hmm:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

OK not sure if im awake as only just woken up, I have been on the night shift not just a lazy bugger :lol2: but if you bred
super pastel x super cinnamon
wouldnt you get 100% cinnamon pewter????

But if you bred a cinnamon pewter x cinnamon pewter
you would get normals, cinnamons, pastels, cinnamon pewters, super cinnamon, *silver bullets*, super pastel, sterling pastel, super pewter.

By using that original first breeding you are pretty much having to go back on yourself.

To make a silver bullet an easier route is to take a cinnamon pewter (cinnamon pastel) and cross to another cinnamon then you have a 1 in 8 (i think) of a silver bullet.

Edit - forgot to mention you seem to be working as if a silver bullet is a super pastel super cinnamon but it is in fact a pastel super cinnamon so only one pastel gene.
A super pastel super cinnamon is a super pewter


----------



## Pinwallace (Jul 30, 2009)

> you seem to be working as if a silver bullet is a super pastel super cinnamon but it is in fact a pastel super cinnamon so only one pastel gene.


Thanks for your reply. Still a bit confused tho .... I'm sure ( well about 80% sure anyway ) in Kevin McCurley's book it says that a silver bullet is a double homozygous ? ( super pastel and super cinnamon )


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Dont have his book personally. Have a look at this link Genetics - List - Snake-Zone.com at both the silver bullet and the super pewter. Im sure a quick google search of the morphs would be able to give you a second reference to what makes up the morphs just to be sure.

You could always make super pewters instead :whistling2: lovely looking morph.

Edit - Found another source of info http://www.grazianireptiles.com/collection/silver_bullet.htm states het pastel **** cinnamon to make silver bullet.


----------



## Pinwallace (Jul 30, 2009)

Cheers. Much appreciated. :no1:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Pinwallace said:


> Hi, I got a bit stuck doing a punnett square for the silver bullet royal python. ( super pastel jungle X super cinnamon ) I am miles away from ever producing one off these but I find genetics quite interesting. Anyway my question is this : Am I right in saying that there is a 1 in 9 chance of producing a silver bullet from super pastel jungle X super cinnamon breeding ? I have never come across a 1 in 9 possibility before so I'm not sure its correct. :hmm:


nope...

super pastel x super cinny = all pewters

the best odds for a silver bullet are... super cinny x cinny pewter = 1:4 chance...


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a potential clutch of these due friday :2thumb: 
If the Ball gods play Ball -)


----------



## Pinwallace (Jul 30, 2009)

> I have a potential clutch of these due friday :2thumb:
> If the Ball gods play Ball -)


WOW ... Very jealous ... make sure you have the camera ready!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

The Cinny laid 5 eggs this morning, the dad is almost certainly the Pewter, but theres an outside chance its a Fire


----------



## Pinwallace (Jul 30, 2009)

> The Cinny laid 5 eggs this morning, the dad is almost certainly the Pewter, but theres an outside chance its a Fire


well, good luck I hope for your sake he is a pewter ..... fingers crossed !
what will you get if hes a fire?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Pinwallace said:


> what will you get if hes a fire?


cinnamon x fire is called a firemon (stupid name whoever thought of it)
But never seen one before.

Fingers crossed for the pewter being the dad


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Eric Davies produced cinny x Fire last year, called them 'Burnt Cinnamons'


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

hogboy said:


> Eric Davies produced cinny x Fire last year, called them 'Burnt Cinnamons'


See now I like that name better I hope thats the one that sticks, they are on bob clarks website pricelist as firemon.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Erics the founder of the morph( Fire) , so i'm happy to go with his choice -)


----------



## Pinwallace (Jul 30, 2009)

> See now I like that name better I hope thats the one that sticks, they are on bob clarks website pricelist as firemon.


I have to agree with that , burnt cinnimon sounds a lot better. 

Thanks for the links to the genetics info, I am now wondering if there are any more mistakes in that book... :hmm:I think it was released in 2005 not long after the first silver bullet was produced, so i guess at the time they believed it was double ****.


----------

